

BulletProof Meteor - arunoda
https://bulletproofmeteor.com/

======
ohfunkyeah
Very cool! Love the meteorhacks blog, loving Kadira, and at first glance this
looks like it will be really helpful as well. IMO Arunoda and people like him
are big reasons why the Meteor community seems to get a lot of positive
attention.

~~~
arunoda
Thanks :)

